# LOG: Getting strong with the help of LGD-4033/SARM S4 stack!



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello!

*24K* and *sarms1.com* were generous enough to let me log  their *LGD-4033* and *SARM S4* - even though I haven't yet "proved" myself  on this specific board. Thanks for giving me that opportunity, I'll try  to do my best with this log!

A few words about me, my training, diet and goals to get this log started:

*Me:*

Many of you probably don't know me as I haven't been here for long. However, some of you may recognize me from other boards like AM, PHF and UK-Muscle.

I'm 24 years old wannabe powerlifter from Europe. I've trained since 2008 and I turned to the "dark side" last autumn - been only using low doses so far. After I heard that I was selected to log this stack, I dropped all other compounds so right now I'm just on 200mgs of test per week. I'll start SDMZ2.0 on 4th of February too to get ready for my next meet.

I've only done just one meet before - because of minor injuries I was only able to do deadlift there. I pulled 480lbs @ 179.5lbs there.. Wasn't really happy with my result and I knew that if I want to be really competitive some day, I need to get my squat and bench up too. That's when I started to work with a coach.

*My training looks like this right now:*

1. squat + bench + assistance work
2. rest or HIIT cardio
3. deadlift (every other week heavy deadlift and every other week light speed/form work) + bench + assistance work
4. rest or HIIT cardio
5. squat + bench + assistance work
6. bodybuilding for lats, biceps, delts and calves
7. rest or HIIT cardio

However, I've had some serious problems with tendons of my both biceps so I'll probably do bench press only once a week for next week or few and not go as heavy on bench as I'd usually go. I don't want to get injured.

*Diet:*

I can eat pretty much anything without putting on too much weight so I don't have any diet set on stone. However, I have few things that I'll eat every day. Example of my training day's diet looks like this (and this is also a goal diet for training days):

1. 250 grams of quark, 900 grams of yoghurt, 10 grams of peanuts
2. Intra workout drink (2.25dl of maltodextrin and 9 grams of BCAA's)
3. Post workout shake (1.25dl of whey protein and 1.25dl of maltodextrin)
4. 100 grams of whole grain rice, 200 grams of chicken/beef/salmon, 4dl of milk, 10 grams of peanuts
5. 4 slices of dark, bread, 3 boiled eggs, butter, ham, vegetables, 4dl of milk, 10 grams of peanuts
6. 100 grams of whole grain rice, 200 grams of chicken/beef/salmon, 4dl of milk, 10 grams of peanuts
7. 250 grams of quark, 900 grams of yoghurt, 10 grams of peanuts

Many of you may wonder "why so much carbs?" Well, because I can! I don't put on weight easily and high carbs makes me love every minute in the gym. On rest days I eat the same except no malto, no BCAA's and no whey protein so 210 grams less carbs and 40ish grams less protein.
*
Goals for LGD-4033/SARM S4 stack:*

I train primarily for strength, not for size. However, I'll compete in 181lbs weight class and now I weight about 175lbs so gaining few pounds (and maybe losing some bodyfat) during the process would be great.

*Starting pics* (the first two were taken January 12th).. Click to resize:













Let's get this started guys. I'll soon update here my last few workouts so you'll see what my training is all about.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 28, 2014)

So here is my training log from the last week:*

22th January:*

- Bench press, last rep of every set was paused on the chest:
3x45lbs
3x110lbs
3x130lbs
3x150lbs
3x180lbs
*4 sets of 2 @ 200lbs
2x210lbs
2x220lbs* (couldn't go higher because of my bicep tendons... well, better than nothing I guess)

 - Squat
4x155lbs
4x185lbs
4x220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs
*4 sets of 2 @ 295lbs*

 - Paused leg press
*5 sets of 5 @ 290lbs*

- Good morning
5x75lbs
5x110lbs
*5 sets of 5 @ 155lbs


24th January:*

- Deadlift without belt
4x155lbs
4x200lbs
4x245lbs
3x290lbs
2x330lbs
2x375lbs
1x420lbs
*7x465lbs (personal best)*

- DB lunges
5 sets of 5 @ 18's


*26th January:*

- Squat
5x155lbs
5x185lbs
2 sets of 4 @ 220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs
*5 sets of 3 @ 280lbs
3x290lbs
3x300lbs*

- Seated good morning
5 sets of 5


*27th January:*

Bodybuilding session:

- Close neutral grip cable pulldown on incline bench (30 degree angle):
8x25lbs
8x35lbs
8x45lbs
8x55lbs
8x70lbs
8x80lbs
8x90lbs
*8x100lbs -> drop set to 8x70lbs with 45 degree angle -> another drop to 12 partial reps with 45lbs*
8x45lbs with 60 degree angle

- Side lateral raises
3 sets of 15-20 + dropset

- Facepull
3 sets of 8 @ 70lbs

- Seated calf raise
8x0lbs
8x35lbs
8x70lbs
*10x100lbs -> drop to 70lbs (few assisted reps with it)  -> drop to 35lbs (few assisted reps with it) -> drop to 0lbs  (forced stretches with it)*


A vid of my 7x465lbs beltless deadlift @ 177.9lbs with gym clother from 24th January:






Squat and bench today again.


----------



## 24K (Jan 28, 2014)

Im really looking forward to your results here bro... Good luck with the cycle... I am certain you are going to do great!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 28, 2014)

24K said:


> Im really looking forward to your results here bro... Good luck with the cycle... I am certain you are going to do great!


Thanks! I'm expecting good results too... Hoping to finally nail 500lbs deadlift and 400lbs squat at 181lbs soon...


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Day 1

Workout:*

- Bench press
5x45lbs
5x90lbs
5x130lbs
4x150lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 180lbs
2x200lbs......

- Squat
5x110lbs
5x185lbs
4x220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs
*5 sets of 2 @ 295lbs*

I had to stop it there. I was supposed to do 9 sets of 2 @ 200-235lbs on bench and plenty of front squats, good mornings, weighted dips and DB flyes but pain in my bicep tendons became too intense... They have pained me for almost a month now and it's making me angry.

Here is my gameplan to fix my arms:

- I'll be taking 400mgs of ibuprofen three times per day for week or so
- I'll be applying Voltaren Forte twice per day for week or so
- I will NOT do bench press or any assistance work for it for at least 2 weeks
- I will not do front squat, weighted chin-ups
- I will not do any direct bicep work
- I will train upper body with high reps and minimal rest between sets in order to minimize stressing my bicep tendons.

Hopefully I'll be able to train upper body hard in 2 weeks. I'm just tired of this pain so taking a break for upper body training is only sensible thing to do at this point. 

*Other notes:* appetite has been great today!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 30, 2014)

*
Day 3*

*Morning weight: 177lbs (+2lbs)*

*Training session: deadlift speed work*

- Deadlift without belt, overhand grip with no straps
3x155lbs
3x200lbs
3x245lbs
2 sets of 2 @ 295lbs
*4 sets of 2 @ 340lbs*

- DB lunges
5 sets of 5 @ 22's

Nice and easy. Speed was great even though I pulled with overhand grip without straps. I'm easily stronger in deadlifts than I've ever been before. If I can pull 5x485lbs next week (that would be personal best, +5lbs and +4 reps), I'll sign up to a meet.

Back pump was intense once again. I forgot to add taurine to my intraworkout drink. Legs were pumped even though I didn't train them - I do lunges only because I feel that they speed up my recovery from heavy squats and deadlifts.

Arms are feeling good. Deadlifts didn't feel bad at all.

Tomorrow will be rest day with few minutes of HIT (won't report it here if it doesn't feel special somehow) and I'll squat on Saturday - I'll do some assistance work too. Hopefully I'll manage to videotape it for you guys.


----------



## jbranken (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm pumped to see your progress. I couldn't believe how much strength I got from LGD and s4. Wow, what a combo


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 30, 2014)

man...those DL's are nice considering your weight...And shit...Yes, thats a lot of carbs.


----------



## Militant (Jan 30, 2014)

Ill be following for sure brother.  I have yet to actually run LGD, so I cant wait to see the results you get.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 30, 2014)

jbranken said:


> I'm pumped to see your progress. I couldn't believe how much strength I got from LGD and s4. Wow, what a combo


Glad to have you here!



gymrat827$ said:


> man...those DL's are nice considering your weight...And shit...Yes, thats a lot of carbs.


Thanks! Gotta work my bench and squat to the same level but that will take years of hard work. My body loves carbs... Every workout is great when glycogen storages are full!



Militant said:


> Ill be following for sure brother.  I have yet to actually run LGD, so I cant wait to see the results you get.


Welcome!


----------



## fizs#1 (Jan 30, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> So here is my training log from the last week:*
> 
> 22th January:*
> 
> ...



Those who don't deadlift, are dead at fucking lifting bro.  Nice work!!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 30, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Those who don't deadlift, are dead at fucking lifting bro.  Nice work!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 31, 2014)

*Day 4*

*Morning weight: 178lbs (+3lbs)*

No gym today, just HIIT.

I may need to reconsider my plans to compete in 181lbs weight class. I seem to put on weight pretty fast right now... I'm sure that I'll get up to 198lbs class in the future as I'm way too skinny to 181lbs weight class so I could as well do it this spring?

BTW, I measured my waist today. It's 33.8". I've lost 1.5 inches in the last few months while gaining lean mass and strength.


----------



## RickRock1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice lifts man! You will love LGD and S4


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 31, 2014)

RickRock1 said:


> Nice lifts man! You will love LGD and S4


Thanks! I think I will!


----------



## Militant (Jan 31, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Those who don't deadlift, are dead at fucking lifting bro.  Nice work!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep.. why would you even want to skip leg days:what:  I love straight leg deadlifts personally

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 31, 2014)

Militant said:


> Yep.. why would you even want to skip leg days:what:  I love straight leg deadlifts personally
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


SLDL's are one of my favourites too. They helped me to get my regular deadlift up to where they are now.

I was in the army in spring 2012 and I injured my back there... I was about 150lbs and pulling 440lbs then. Couldn't do deadlifts or squats in more than a year - until summer 2013 I started to build my way up with SLDL's. I did one set of 5 per week, started at 135lbs and added 10lbs each week. Few months later I was able to SLDL 8x400lbs which was more than I had done in regular deadlifts... Then I decided that my lower back is strong enough for regular deadlifts, lol 

SLDL's can really add some size to hamstrings too, but I think building a strong core is where they really shine - especially if your muscles do work all the time until you've finished your set. IMO SLDL's are better to do without touching the floor.. Core is continously under tension when you do them that way.

Here is an old vid of me SLDL'ing 6x375lbs. 2 weeks later I did 8x400lbs while weighing about 170lbs.


----------



## Militant (Jan 31, 2014)

For some reason your vids dont play for me bro.. but I get it.  I can actually SLDL more then I can deadlift.  I wanted to develop my hamstrings more and that has started to do the trick

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 31, 2014)

Militant said:


> For some reason your vids dont play for me bro.. but I get it.  I can actually SLDL more then I can deadlift.  I wanted to develop my hamstrings more and that has started to do the trick
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Damn... Are you trying to watch them with your phone? Maybe mobile app works?

SLDL's can really help with developing upper back too if weights are heavy enough. Usually most people just use very light weight in it even though they could go heavier and still keep the form in check.


----------



## Militant (Jan 31, 2014)

I can see all of the other vids on my phone so not sure what the deal is there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe now? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtHMEKubzE8


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 1, 2014)

*Day 5*
*
Morning weight: 178.1lbs*

*Training session:*

- Squat
5x155lbs
5x185lbs
4x220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs
*6 sets of 3 @ 280lbs
3x290lbs
3x300lbs
3x310lbs
3x320lbs (personal best!)
*
*- Paused leg press*
5x220lbs
5 sets of 5 @ 290lbs
5x330lbs

*- Seated good mornings*
5 sets of 5

Awesome workout. Strength and endurance are definitely up. I'll post pics and vids later.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 1, 2014)

Heaviest set from today... 3x320lbs:






And one back shot:


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 2, 2014)

*Day 6*
*
Bodybuilding session:*

*- Cable pulldown on incline bench, 30 degree angle:*
12x35lbs
12x45lbs
12x55lbs
12x70lbs
12x80lbs
12x90lbs
*12x100lbs -> drop to 70lbs and 60 degree angle (8 reps with that weight and few assisted reps) -> drop to 45lbs and partial reps "Coleman's 21" style with that weight*

*- Facepull*
5 sets of 6 reps

*- DB side lateral raises*
5 sets of 6-15 reps, 2 drops in last set

*- Seated calves*
3 straigh sets of 8 reps

Awesome workout. Pump was just crazy after those cable pulldowns and side laterals. And there was two hawt bishes in the gym so blood started to flow to my man parts too. Awesome.

Squats tomorrow again. Gotta tweak my next weeks training sessions a little because we'll go to visit my girlfriends parents. My girl will also fly to Turkey in 8 days and stay there for 4.5 months because of her studies - that means that I'll have hard times, lol 

My biceps haven't pained me since the last time I tried to do bench press. Maybe I'll be able to start benching again in a week or so.

Oh, and I heard yesterday that I'm eligible to compete in national powerlifting championships here April 5th. I'm excited.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 3, 2014)

*Day 7*

*Training session:

- Squat*
4x155lbs
4x185lbs
3x220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs
3x295lbs
*2 sets of 2 @ 315lbs
2x320lbs
2x330lbs (personal best!)*

*- Paused leg press*
5x220lbs
5 sets of 5 @ 310lbs
*
- Good mornings*
5 sets of 5, went up to 165lbs

Nice and easy once again, strength is definitely up. Vid will be up soon.

My arms are hurting again... I'll call the doctor tomorrow. It would be nice to find out whether something is broken or if they are just overstressed (or how ever you say it in English).

Rest tomorrow and heavy-ass-deadlifts on Wednesday! Stay tuned!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 3, 2014)

2x330lbs:


----------



## Militant (Feb 3, 2014)

Sucks man..  I hate dealing with injuries like this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 3, 2014)

Militant said:


> Sucks man..  I hate dealing with injuries like this
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Yeah... It's just weird that BOTH arms started acting up at the same time so I don't think that it is anything but overstressed muscles and tendons...

Well, it's good as long as I can squat and deadlift. Who wants muscular upper body anyway, lol


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 3, 2014)

man you must have some fa king legs on you buddy.  shit.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 3, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> man you must have some fa king legs on you buddy.  shit.


Just skinny little chicken legs... But maybe they'll be less skinny when I squat 200kg (440lbs) on my meet April 5th!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Feb 3, 2014)

great log so far! vidoes are great

i will be watching, curious to see what this stack does for you, i havent used this combo together yet .


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 3, 2014)

powerhouse212 said:


> great log so far! vidoes are great
> 
> i will be watching, curious to see what this stack does for you, i havent used this combo together yet .


Great if you're enjoying this!

I videotape my training very often so it's not a problem to put those vids here. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 4, 2014)

*Day 8*

Rest day with some HIIT.

Morning weight was 178.6lbs. I'm very happy with my progress so far!

Heavy deads tomorrow.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 5, 2014)

*Day 9*


*Morning weight: 178.6lbs


Training session:


- Deadlift without belt:*
2x155lbs
2x200lbs
2x245lbs
2x290lbs
2x330lbs
2x375lbs
1x400lbs
1x440lbs
*3x485lbs (personal best!)


- DB lunges*
5 sets of 5 @ 25's, no rest between sets (only switching to other leg)


Decent workout. Didn't get as many reps at DL as I was hoping for but still good personal best. Pump was intense in my glutes and quads after DB lunges!


Vid of deadlifts:


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

good luck bro....following


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 6, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> good luck bro....following



Thanks! Glad to have you here


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 6, 2014)

It looks like your motivation combined with your www.sarms1.com source is working wonders for you brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 7, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> It looks like your motivation combined with your www.sarms1.com source is working wonders for you brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah 

Extra rest day today. I didn't have time to hit the gym in the morning and right now I'm in train going to my see my parents-in-law.

I'll squat tomorrow and rest again on Sunday and maybe on Monday too if I feel like it. Following high carb diet will be close to impossible this weekend so I may just eat on Monday and train on Tuesday - I feel more confident in the gym when I know that I've nailed it in the kitchen!


----------



## Militant (Feb 7, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> 
> *Morning weight: 178.6lbs
> ...



Good work on the PR bro!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

nice bro keep it up u make sarms have a good name!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

nice squts too!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm trying to get most out of this run!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

well you are making is all wanna try thos out!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 7, 2014)

That's good...

I'm always honest and completely nonbiased with my logs and reviews - no matter if they're sponsored or not. I'm no affliated with any companies... I used to rep for one company on other board but I stopped it because I felt that their products didn't do what labels claimed.

If I say that something works, I really think that it works. And if something doesn't do anything for me, I'm not afraid to say it out loud. Some people may not like it, but that's just how I roll.

I think that Sarms1 has done excellent job with these products - although I'd prefer to drink SARMs that taste like Mojito or Long Island Ice Tea instead of the cheapest vodka, lol


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 8, 2014)

*Day 12

- Squat*
5x155lbs
5x185lbs
3x220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs*
5 sets of 3 @ 295lbs
knee wraps
3x300lbs
3x310lbs
3x320lbs
3x330lbs
3x345lbs (personal best!)

- Seated good mornings
5 sets of 5 @ 110lbs


*Squatting with knee wraps felt great!


----------



## Militant (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking good GH!  Keep it up brother.  I personally like sarms1 too and feel they are the best.  They are pure and get the job done

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 8, 2014)

Militant said:


> Looking good GH!  Keep it up brother.  I personally like sarms1 too and feel they are the best.  They are pure and get the job done
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll do my best! It'd be great to give Ostarine and GW a go at some point too.


----------



## 24K (Feb 9, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> That's good...
> 
> I'm always honest and completely nonbiased with my logs and reviews - no matter if they're sponsored or not. I'm no affliated with any companies... I used to rep for one company on other board but I stopped it because I felt that their products didn't do what labels claimed.
> 
> ...



LMAO... there's always a small price to pay when your getting nice gains... =)  I know they don't taste the best but the few seconds of bad taste is worth the result... You are doing an excellent job bro and i am really happy to see your progress... thank you for all the honest review and the excellent log... You will just continue to see excellent gains and i am enjoying seeing your progress... keep up the great work


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks! It should only get better from now on.Today I'll travel back to my hometown... I'm happy to get back to my normal daily eating routines. Travelling always f*cks up my diet!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 10, 2014)

*Day 14*


*- Cable pullover*
8x25lbs
8x40lbs
8x50lbs
8x60lbs
8x70lbs
8x80lbs -> drop to 50lbs


*- DB rear lateral raises*
2 sets, drop and rest-pauses in the last set


*- Seated DB side lateral raises*
2 sets to failure


*- Seated calves*
3 sets, drops in the last one


Pretty boring workout as I didn't do anything that involves my biceps in any ways. Pump was still excellent and those pull-overs really burned my lats! It seems that no matter what I do, I can still make my lats hurt!


Skwats tomorrow, longer sets this time. Can't wait... uke:


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 11, 2014)

*- Squat
5x155lbs
5x185lbs
2 sets of 5 @ 220lbs
5 sets of 5 @ 260lbs
Knee wraps
5x290lbs
5x310lbs
5x330lbs
5x355lbs (personal best!)

- Good morning
5 sets of 5, went up to 180lbs

Friggin' awesome. I can tell you that my legs are growing! No vids, the gym was way too crowded... Next week I'll do heavy sets of 2!

I'm happy! It took 3 hours for me because my coach and my few good friends of mine came to the gym right after I had finished my workout so I kept them company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Militant (Feb 12, 2014)

Great work bro.. you will continue to grow no doubt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 12, 2014)

Militant said:


> Great work bro.. you will continue to grow no doubt
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


True that!

I donated a pint of blood today. Haven't done it ever before. My hemoglobin was something between 160-170 so high end of normal range. Probably under 150 now after donation. I ran EQ sometime ago, it probably raised my hemoglobin.

Been feeling slightly light headed for last few hours, and hunger is insane 

Got good news today... My gear order made it through the customs (tren A, test P, dbol and clen which I may never use)... I will take Test P when I'm done with Sust (200mg/week) and jump on PCT after that..


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 13, 2014)

Won't track days anymore, lol... About halfway through now! BTW, I'm starting to experience that weird side-effect of SARM S4 - my eyes can't adjust to dark as well as they used to! I'm not worried about it though.

Did some speed pulls today:

*- Deadlift*
3x155lbs
3x200lbs
3x245lbs
2 sets of 2 @ 295lbs
*4 sets of 2 @ 345lbs*

*- DB lunges
5 sets of 5*

I was tired! Slept only 3 hours last night and ate very small breakfast before hitting the gym. It was not fun.

Weekend will be busy, I expect shitty workouts. Days will be long due to me trying to get my licence so that I can work as a security guy...


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 14, 2014)

I did a major change of plan now!


I signed up for a national level deadlift contest. It's March 22th.


After talking to my friend I realized that there's no point to do all three lifts on 5th April because of my injured arms... So now I'm trying to peak on March 22th and soon after that meet I'll try squat max. Then it's time to start PCT, sad but true.


I'll have to talk to my coach about deadlift meet that is March 8th. I haven't signed up to that meet yet but my original plan was to do it first.. But I'll listen to my coach - if he says that pulling heavy that close to my main contest is a bad idea, then I'll leave it.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

hell yea gl bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Feb 15, 2014)

That's awesome bro!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 15, 2014)

*- Squat*
5x135lbs
5x185lbs
5x220lbs
2 sets of 5 @ 260lbs
*5 sets of 4 @ 275lbs*

*- Bench press, last rep of every set was paused*
6x45lbs
6x70lbs
6x90lbs
*2 sets of 6 @ 110lbs.. Lol*

*- Seated good morning*
*5 sets of 5, 125lbs at heaviest


*Light workout. Modified my squat form and belt usage a bit with my coach. Heavy doubles on Tuesday - gonna break my old records.

Didn't dare to use more weight on bench... But it felt good to do at least nothing. If my arms let me do it, I'll add 10-15lbs every week and do 2 sets of 6 (last reps paused)... Shouldn't take many months to work my way back to old weights if my arms doesn't hurt.

Today has been a long day... I was in security training today and slept only two hours last night. I have some stress in my personal life (job, studies, relationship) and that always affects my sleep. Night sweats don't help either.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 18, 2014)

*- Squat*
5x155lbs
5x185lbs
4x220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 295lbs
*3 sets of 2 @ 315lbs
knee wraps
2x345lbs
2x365lbs
2x375lbs
2x385lbs
2x400lbs (huge personal best!)


- Paused leg press
5 sets of 5 @ 320lbs


- Good morning
5 sets of 5, went up to 190lbs*


The best squat workout ever. It's crazy how fast I'm gaining strength. Heavy singles next week!

Eyesight side effects of Andarine have subsided somehow.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 18, 2014)

Vid to show you guys that I'm really putting the effort in:


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 19, 2014)

*- Cable pullover*
8x50lbs
8x60lbs
8x70lbs
8x80lbs
8x95lbs
*8x105lbs -> drop to 60lbs (personal best)


- DB side lateral raises
4 sets of 8-20 + drop in the last set


- DB rear lateral raises


- Seated calves
3 sets of 8-15 + assisted reps and two drops in the last set*


That was fun. Heavy ass deadlifts on Friday!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 21, 2014)

- Deadlift
2x155lbs
2x220lbs
2x265lbs
2x330lbs
2x375lbs
1x420lbs
1x455lbs
*2x495lbs (personal best)

- DB lunges
5 sets of 5

Massage after workout. We went through future training plans with my coach too... After the meet I'll train 1 week however I want (I'll try max sets with 440lbs just for fun). After that we'll start 13 week program focusing on my weak points... Rehabbing my arms and getting better at the first half of deadlifts. Partial pulls will hopefully help with it.

I'll post the vid as soon as I can!*


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 21, 2014)

Vid:


----------



## Militant (Feb 21, 2014)

Good shit bro!  Youre getting nice and strong

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 21, 2014)

Militant said:


> Good shit bro!  Youre getting nice and strong
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm not very satisfied as my maximum strength is nowhere near to where it should be based on my working sets. I pulled 7x465lbs 4 weeks ago and most guys who pull that much, have 1RM of around 565lbs. Not me.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 24, 2014)

*Squat speed work:*


3x135lbs
3x185lbs
3x220lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 260lbs
*3 sets of 2 @ 275lbs*


That was all. Felt amazing. I'll be strong on Wednesday! I'll take some stims pwo for the first time in months and lift some heavy ass weights!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 26, 2014)

I got flu two days ago... Weight dropped from 188.5lbs to 182lbs. Feels bad.

Today I did some squats anyway... Felt weak!

- Squat
2x155lbs
2x220lbs
2x265lbs
2x310lbs
2x330lbs
1x355lbs
knee wraps
1x375lbs
*1x410lbs (personal best)

*- Deadlift speed work
3x155lbs
3x200lbs
3x250lbs
2 sets of 3 @ 300lbs
4 sets of 2 @ 350lbs


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 26, 2014)

Just took my last dose of these goodies... Me haz sad 

I'm out of town now but I'll try to post after pics next week.

I really feel that these SARMs helped me to gain strength and stay relatively lean. 

Squat went from 1x365lbs to 1x410lbs during 30 days so I think it tells enough. First two weeks or so I ran them only with TRT dose of test and strength still climbed up pretty fast!

Big shoutout to 24K and sarms1.com. These products were worth trying and I'll probably try Ostarine and GW next Autumn!


----------



## Militant (Feb 26, 2014)

Great log brother.. Once you see for yourself the versatility that's sarms offers you'll get even more excited about all the other products.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Where are your pics brother? Looking for some www.sarms1.com pre and post.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Mar 19, 2014)

Hell, forgot to post them, sorry! Before pics are in the first page and afters are here. Keep in mind that I wasn't able to train upper body at all, except lateral raises and pull-overs due to inflamed bicep tendons.









I think deadlifts were enough to put on some thickness to my upper back.

Strength has continued to increase, I jumped on 45mg/day of methyldiazirinol after finishing with these SARMs. I'm 2.5 days out of my meet now. Been doing just speed work for the past 2 weeks. Shooting for mid-500's in deadlifts at 181lbs weight class (unequipped). Squat it probably in mid-400's now. Haven't really been able to bench yet


----------



## Rantg (Nov 9, 2015)

I noticed huge gains with lgd-4033 from southern sarms.  I gained 12lbs in 8 days which is insane!  I increased all my gains in a very short period of time.  I love the stuff!  There were times when i just didn't feel strong at all and somehow i did more weight and reps than the week before.  I have never seen gains from any supplement like lgd4033.  Thank you southern sarms~!


----------



## AugustWest (Dec 17, 2015)

Maybe I missed it but what was your dosing amount & schedule with each?


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice log, bro!


----------

